# Neon Tetra



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

One of my neon tetras has a wierd growth near his mouth, what is this, ill get a pic soon?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

could be a cyst, a tumor, fungal infection, parasite. It could be a number of things. Get that pic ups ASAP for a good identification.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

ok, ill get it in 5 min


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

i dont think its a tumor, couldnt get clear pic. It looks like its something stuck on there. It looks grayish??


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

ive tried getting it off with my net gently, but its stuck?? i dont want it to die!


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

its not that big, im confused, it seems to be active with the other neon tetras, but when i seperate it, it sits at the bottom


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Until the photos are up I would suggest moving it to the hospital tank...

Grayish stuff on the mouth makes me think of columnaris aka cotton mouth disease. Highly contagious, nasty stuff... google it.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

thats where it is


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

A photo would still be good tho...


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

ill keep trying


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

best pic i could get, sorry


----------

